# you filthy fuck



## Rougalou

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord veuillez m'excuser pour le titre mais... Je cherche à traduire "filthy fuck". Est-ce qu'il y a une traduction exacte vers le français? Je n'ai rien trouvé de concret sur Internet.

Je songeais à "sale ordure", mais ça me paraît trop peu vulgaire par rapport à "fuck".

Pour vous remettre dans le contexte: un homme retrouve l'homme qui a abusé de sa petite amie, et il lui donne un coup de couteau. L'autre homme tombe et il lui dit "Die there, you filthy fuck".

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Evhel

Bonjour,

il n'y a pas de traductions exactes pour les insultes, et "fuck" peut se traduire par plein de choses à la fois.
Cela peut très bien dire "_sale ordure_", "_sale merde_" ou encore "_sale enculé_", il faut mesurer son degré d'interprétation selon le contexte.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Rougalou

Oh d'accord, merci beaucoup !


----------



## archijacq

dans le contexte, "pourriture" conviendrait mieux que "sale enculé"


----------



## catheng06

espèce de crevure ! 
est ce qui me vient immédiatement l'esprit.


----------



## Phil512

Éventuellement :
Sale con !
Espèce de porc !


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime le « _pourriture _» d'archijacq.  J'irais jusqu'à dire :  _sale pourriture._
Dans le même sens il y aurait :  _charogne, fumier, raclure, maudit salaud  _(je vous épargne les québécismes )

Il se peut que ce soit une variante régionale, mais je serais plus portée à dire _maudit cochon_ que _espèce de porc_.
Moi le porc, je le mange.

À mon avis,_  sale con _ne convient pas vraiment dans le contexte.  Un con n'est pas forcément un vicieux et méprisable personnage.


----------



## Phil512

Je ne m'exprimera pas sur ce qui se dit au Québec (incompétence totale de ma part) mais si je fais très bien la différence linguistique entre le le porc qu'on mange et le cochon dans sa stalle (pork and pig), comme européen francophone,  je *confirme* "sale con" ou "espèce de porc" (cochon va moins bien ici, certain).


----------



## Nicomon

Je  maintiens que _sale con_  ne va pas pour traduire _filthy fuck_ s'il s'agit de qualifier un homme qui a abusé de la petite amie d'un autre.
Je ne tiens pas à tout prix à ce que tout le monde soit de mon avis. 

_Espèce de_ me semble presque trop gentillet.  Ce que j'ai écrit, c'est _maudit cochon... _mais je préfère_ pourriture _et ses synonymes.  
Et je pensais notamment à ce sens de _cochon_ : 





> [Appliqué à une pers. (_cf. supra_ I B 2 b)] Qui est porté au vice, à la débauche, qui manque à la décence dans ses actes, ses écrits, ses propos.


----------



## Itisi

Peut-être que c'est du point de vue de ce qu'on dit en France, mais 'cochon' n'est pas très méchant, c'est même presque sympa !  'Porc' c'est bien mieux, comme insulte, j'entends !

'Pourriture' : oui, on aurait satisfaction à dire ça...


----------



## k@t

Itisi said:


> 'Porc' c'est bien mieux, comme insulte, j'entends !


En France, clairement : plus vulgaire, plus injurieux ! 

_Sale con_ = pour le contexte, d'accord aussi pour dire que ça manque de puissance.
En plus de _pourriture_, je verrais bien des _crève, bâtard / crève, fils de pute_ (et _enculé _ne me parait pas mal, mais plus violent seul, sans le _sale_).


----------



## Itisi

Oui, 'sale', ça affaiblit l'injure, plutôt...

D'accord aussi pour éliminer 'sale con', ça ne le fait pas !


----------



## catheng06

Espèce d'ordure ?


----------



## Nicomon

Et pourtant, je suis convaincue que ce ne sont pas des Québécois qui ont rédigé le CNRTL (citation au post 9).
Ni non plus cette entrée du dico de WR :


> *cochon, cochonne* _nm, nf_ _familier_ (personne obsédée par le sexe) sex maniac _n_
> (_older man_) dirty old man, old lech
> have sex on the brain _v expr_
> have a dirty mind, *have a filthy mind* _v expr_


  Perso, je trouve_ maudit cochon_ plus vulgaire/injurieux que _espèce de porc_... mais j'ai bien écrit que c'était peut-être une variante régionale.
Pas ma faute si _porc_ ne me vient pas comme insulte.  _Cochon_ a l'avantage d'être à la fois nom et adjectif, dans le sens de _pervers. _
Le CNRTL le met comme synonyme de _porc_ *ici* : 





> _P. anal., fam._ Personne dont la saleté, le comportement physique, l'attitude morale ou intellectuelle suscite un profond dégoût. *Synon. cochon, fumier, ordure*.


  Cela dit, je répète que je préfère _pourriture _et ses proches synonymes  (voir les deux premières lignes de mon post initial).  


k@t said:


> [...]je verrais bien des _crève, bâtard / crève, fils de pute_


 Et ça, en français québécois, ce serait : * crève, mon écœurant / mon enfant de chienne !  *

Je trouve _enculé _un peu curieux dans le contexte d'un homme qui a abusé de la copine de l'autre.
Là-dessus, je rejoins archijacq.


----------



## Sardanapale

Bonjour,
C'est très intéressant, on voit la différence d'intensité d'une même injure, dans la même langue suivant les pays.
"Maudit" m'apparaît très littéraire/BD française années 60, genre "Alix" "Prends toujours cela, maudit romain!"
"Cochon" c'est gentillet, c'est bien pour l'alcôve, ou quand la crémière remet le facteur en place.
Quant à "Porc", c'est très en dessous de l'intention injurieuse de "filthy fuck"
Alors que "Enculé" pour un français, est *très* injurieux, et convient à pratiquement toutes les situations, littéraires ou non. 
Comme suggéré plus haut,  "Crève, sale enculé", vu le contexte, c'est très bien.


----------



## Itisi

Oui, 'cochon', ça fait grivois, salace, ce serait prendre un viol à la légère, un viol en France, en tout cas !


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Je trouve _enculé _un peu curieux dans le contexte d'un homme qui a abusé de la copine de l'autre.


Les injures sont très souvent fortement sinon complètement désémantisées. C'est le cas ici, la personne que l'on traite d'enculé(e), l'est sans doute pas plus que n'est bâtard(e) l'individu que l'on traite ainsi - et quand bien même ils le seraient, ce n'est pas le propos.
_*enculé*_, c'est une façon très forte d'exprimer son mépris à quelqu'un.


> _(Vulgaire)_ _(Injurieux)_ Utilisé pour désigner une personne que l'on méprise fortement.
> enculé — Wiktionnaire



Pour _cochon _vs _porc_, oui comme le dit Itisi, _gros cochon / grosse cochonne_, en le disant, on peut avoir l’œil qui frise ; avec _gros porc_, c'est pas possible.
Pour sortir de la connotation sexuelle, si je dis _Tu manges comme un cochon_ vs _Tu manges comme un porc_, dans le premier cas, je dis que la personne mange salement, dans le second qu'elle mange très salement (bon pour certaines personnes il est possible que la nuance ne soit que de registre : familier pour _cochon_, vulgaire pour _porc_, mais je pense que pour pas mal de Français, la nuance sera également d'intensité).



Sardanapale said:


> C'est très intéressant, on voit la différence d'intensité d'une même injure, dans la même langue suivant les pays.


Oui !
Quant à _maudit + X,_ pour moi ça fait plutôt mignon et également un poil désuet.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Oui, 'cochon', ça fait grivois, salace, ce serait prendre un viol à la légère, un viol en France, en tout cas !


 Vous avez bien compris, je l'espère,  que je revenais sur le  _espèce de_ _porc _ de Phil.
Je ne trouve pas non plus que  _maudit cochon _ traduirait bien  _filthy fuck._

J'ai écrit clairement que _pourriture_ ou ses synonymes  (en particulier_ charogne_) auraient ma préférence.
Et je répète que je pense comme archijacq pour ce qui est _d'enculé, _dans le contexte de ce fil.  
Mais faut dire aussi qu'_enculé_ ne me viendrait pas dans d'autres contextes non plus.  Ce serait plutôt _trou-de-cul. _

Si j'ai écrit _maudit_ (pas du tout désuet chez nous) c'est pour éviter les « sacres » très québécois du genre _estie de/crisse de..._


> FAMILIER – Qui est mauvais, désagréable, qui est source de désagrément ; qui met en colère.
> _Sa maudite musique me casse les oreilles. Cette maudite voiture refuse de démarrer. Ton maudit frère m’a encore joué un mauvais tour._


   On dit _maudit_ _/ estie de / crisse de_ au Québec là où vous dites  _putain de...

Crève, maudite charogne/maudit salaud_/_mon écœurant _ou _mon estie d'enfant de chienne (fuckin' son of a bitch) _« sonne » plus vulgaire à mon oreille que :
_Crève, sale enculé  / fils de pute! _Si je le disais, j'aurais l'air aussi ridicule qu'un Français qui essaie de dire _tabarnak ! _


----------



## DrChen

Je pioche un peu partout dans les (excellentes) propositions, et je dirais :
Crève, sale merde.


----------



## Rougalou

Bonjour et un grand merci pour vos nombreuses propositions. 

J'ai retenu pourriture et enculé. Cochon et porc me semblent trop faibles, je ne le vois pas dire "sale porc", comme une fille dirait par exemple d'un homme qui la dévisage avec un air pervers. C'est pareil pour maudit, j'ai l'impression que c'est trop "doux".

Je vais discuter des deux termes avec ma directrice de thèse, pour voir lequel conviendrait le mieux. Personnellement, j'aurais mis enculé, mais ça me semble beaucoup plus osé que pourriture (ou c'est peut-être moi qui n'ose pas  ). 

Merci à vous!


----------



## Nicomon

Si j'étais cette directrice de thèse, je choisirais sans hésitation _pourriture_ (avec ou sans l'ajout de _sale_ devant) plutôt qu'_enculé_.

Pas tant parce qu'_enculé _me semble trop osé (je ne m'offense pas facilement) mais parce qu'à mon avis _pourriture_ est encore plus dénigrant / méprisant.

Et oui, _maudit_ est plus doux que d'autres jurons, mais plus fort que _espèce de_ (suggéré plus d'une fois). Tout au moins dans mon vocabulaire.
Croyez moi, si je traite quelqu'un de _maudit chien sale / maudit salaud / maudite charogne_... je ne lui fais vraiment pas de compliment !
Mais j'ai compris qu'il en va autrement en Europe.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> à mon avis _pourriture_ est encore plus dénigrant / méprisant.


Je ne sais si la différence de sentiment relève de l’individu seul ou si le pays d’origine joue un rôle, mais pour moi, *enculé* est nettement plus fort que *pourriture*. Je pense notamment en raison de sa plus grande vulgarité.
D’un strict point de vue sémantique, je ne sais pas trop, avec *pourriture* on énonce le caractère abject de la personne, avec *enculé* on est plus dans l’expression du mépris que l’on éprouve pour la personne que dans sa qualification.
Bien sûr que si on traite quelqu’un d’enculé, c’est sans doute parce qu’on estime que cette personne n’est pas digne, et bien sûr que si on la traite de pourriture, c’est qu’on la méprise.
Mais avec _pourriture_, ce qui est explicitement dit, c’est le caractère vil de la personne, et ce qui est implicitement dit, c’est l’émotion que ce caractère déclenche chez la personne qui profère l’injure, alors qu’avec _enculé_, c’est l’inverse : expression explicite du sentiment et implicite du jugement ; peut-être est-ce aussi pour cette raison que je trouve _enculé _plus fort que _pourriture _?


Nicomon said:


> Croyez moi, si je traite quelqu'un de _maudit chien sale / maudit salaud / maudite charogne_... je ne lui fais vraiment pas de compliment !


Alors si la cible est plutôt québécoise que vieux continentale, ça conviendrait mieux ! En tout cas, je prends note et dorénavant j'interpréterai autrement plus puissamment ce qualificatif quand je l’entendrai dans des films canadiens.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

For what it's worth (and probably stating the obvious), "filthy" is not the very offensive word, "fuck" is. So you need something as strong as "fuck" to match. Looking at all the words above, "enculé" seems the closest to reaching that level of offense.

As far as context, okay "filthy" I suppose would relate to him harming the girlfriend. But "fuck" here is just a super strong word for "asshole/jerk/lowlife" anything like that. So a really strong way of saying "you dirty/perverted lowlife!!"


----------



## Phil512

Very accurate remark S-C ! The one is rather light, the other one extreme. Which shows that "sale" for "filthy" is not that bad. So think twice before skipping it.
Of course, if you want to stick with "fuck", "enculé" is the word, you don't need to look far.


----------



## Nicomon

So, here comes the point where I say "let's agree to disagree".    To me _ filthy _is noth "rather light"... far from it.

Granted, the vulgar word is_ fuck_ (more so for some people than other) but  _filthy _adds a scornful/despising dimension.
I personally associate_ filthy _with _répugnant_ / _écœurant_, which is stronger than _sale_ = _dirty._

Those definitions are from Larousse, CNRTL and Petit Robert (in that order) - underlining mine:


> *Pourriture*
> - Populaire. Personne corrompue, abjecte, vile (surtout terme d'injure).
> _- P. méton._ Ce qui est vil, bas; personne corrompue ou groupe de personnes corrompues. Synon. _ordure, saleté_.
> - Personne corrompue, ignoble (t. d'injure violente).





> *Charogne *
> - Populaire. Sale individu.
> _- P. ext._ Individu qui se rend odieux par sa déchéance physique ou morale.
> - Fam. (t. d'injure) Individu ignoble.





> *Enculé*
> - Populaire. Terme d'injure grossière pour marquer le mépris que l'on a de quelqu'un.
> - [Sans préjuger des mœurs sexuelles] Injure adressée à une personne considérée comme méprisable, sotte, dénuée de courage.
> - T. d'injure Espèce d'enculé ! ➙ empaffé, enfoiré.



If I compare :   _Crève, pourriture (_or _charogne) / Crève, sale enculé! _  My vote still goes to the first one.
As far as _lowlife_ goes,  in my opinion you can't go much lower than _pourriture_.
Or if you absoluty want to include _cul,_ you may consider combining both *:   Crève, pourriture d'enculé ! *

@ k@t :  Non, le pays d'origine ne joue pas un rôle.
Il est bel et bien écrit France dans le profil d'archijacq, qui a suggéré « _pourriture _» dès le post 4 en remplacement de « _sale enculé_ ».
Je dirais donc que la différence de sentiment relève de l'individu. 

En clair, pour moi _enculé _est peut-être plus vulgaire, mais _pourriture_ / _charogne_ est plus méprisant.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

"Filthy" is definitely not a compliment...and yeah it implies someone or something is nasty/repugnant... but they're not going to bleep out/censor "filthy" on TV or the radio like they would "fuck." Saying the word "filthy" around children will not be seen as blasphemous or highly inappropriate like saying "fuck" would. That was my only point. The strength of the actual vulgarity of the terms.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> * Crève, pourriture d'enculé !*


Avec ça, tout le monde devrait être content, non ?

D'accord avec Nico que 'filthy' est plus fort que 'sale'.  Je trouve 'sale' (dans ce contexte, évidemment) faiblard.

Who said we had to choose between 'filthy' and 'fuck'!

When is this thread going to end! What am I doing here, what is the meaning of life!


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Itisi.  

J'ai bien hâte de lire l'opinion de la directrice de thèse de Rougalou.  J'espère qu'elle reviendra en ligne pour nous le dire.

D'ici là, il est grandement temps que je me trouve une autre occupation que de traduire des injures sur un forum.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut 
De mon côté j'imagine un gars qui en poignarde un autre, sachant que le dit gars poignardé a violé la copine du détenteur du couteau... Alliant le geste à la parole, je le verrais bien crier quelque chose comme "prends-toi ça, fils de pute !".
En même temps, et c'est tant mieux, je n'ai jamais assisté à une telle scène si ce n'est dans des films...


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Karine 

Parce qu'au bout du compte, le résulta sera le même ,  j'aime bien « _prends-toi ça_ », bien que « _crève _» soit plus proche de l'original "_die there_".   

Mais qu'est-ce que je fais encore sur ce fil ?


----------



## Rougalou

Bonjour et merci pour vos nombreuses réponses !

Elle m'a dit que les deux pouvaient être utilisés, notamment car enculé était déjà employé dans ce sens au 19e (mon roman se passe en 1866), et que c'était donc à moi de voir lequel serait le plus approprié, et de défendre mon choix, car les deux se justifient.

Du coup j'hésite toujours, car vos arguments se valent. J'aurais tendance à vouloir mettre enculé, qui me semble plus injurieux et vulgaire. Et du coup, peut-être "sale enculé" pour garder la construction en deux mots et quand même faire référence à filthy.


----------



## petit1

:Ajoutons cette perle au collier déjà bien garni
_Crève, enfoiré_!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

petit1 said:


> :Ajoutons cette perle au collier déjà bien garni
> _Crève, enfoiré_!


Bah, depuis qu'on a la date (1866), ça colle plus trop...


----------



## Rougalou

@KaRiNe_Fr détrompe-toi, enfoiré s'utilisait déjà à cette époque, et j'ai vérifié pour les autres aussi.  C'est pour ça que je me pose des questions sur le niveau de vulgarité adéquat et non pas la date !

Je pense finalement partir sur "sale enculé" ou "espèce d'enculé", merci beaucoup pour votre aide et vos (très) nombreuses propositions.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

En tout cas, j'aime votre choix Rougalou !


----------



## Itisi

Je trouve que 'sale' affaiblit au lieu de renforcer...


----------



## Rougalou

@Itisi Merci pour ton avis, tu penses qu'enculé seul aurait plus de poids?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

@Rougalou 
Ça s'utilisait sans doute, mais pas dans le même sens qu'aujourd'hui, non ? (Comme verbe enfoirer = salir, souiller d'excréments). J'avais cru comprendre qu'enfoiré, comme substantif, a été repris plutôt au 20e siècle.


----------



## Itisi

*Rougalou*, 'Crève, enculé' serait bien, non ?

(J'espère qu'on n'est pas reparti pour un grand tour...)


----------



## Nicomon

Ben maintenant qu'on sait que c'est un roman de 1866... mon  _maudite charogne _aurait pu coller, il me semble.  

Ce qui suit est daté de 1839 - Revue de Paris 





> En ce moment , le capitaine parut, un peu ivre, à la porte de la cabine : - Ohé, cria-t-il, vieux requin , *maudite charogne !* vessie gonflée de rhum , ferle ou crève !



Rien à faire... _(sale) enculé _ne serait pas mon choix.  Je continue (parce que j'ai de la suite dans les idées) de préférer _ crève, pourriture/charogne._
Voir les définitions au post 25.


----------

